# Beauty Resolutions for 2008



## MAC_Whore (Dec 28, 2007)

Last year someone posted a terrific thread about Beauty Resolutions for '07.  It was a great way to look back and reflect, as well as looking forward to the days to come.  What would you like to change about your beauty/health/daily routines in '08 that will make your life better?  

For me: 

 Keep maintaining my workouts and also vary them a bit more 
 Make more time for myself in the morning.  I have been getting up way too late lately.  That makes for too much of a scramble in the morning. 
 Get my Lasik 
 Keep exploring different brands of makeup, not just MAC 
 Make time to read more at night 
 Explore more neutral makeup looks - I have been going all out lately 
 OK, I am sure more will pop into my head, but it's too early right now... 

What's on your mind for '08?


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 28, 2007)

great thread, i guess with all the excess over christmas i am looking forward to eating healthy in order to feel and look my very best.
i am going to take up running gain as i never looked better.
To wash my brushes every few days.
to spend more time in the morning doing my make up ,even for work i tend to slap it on and run out the door and then look like a mess half way through the day x


----------



## redambition (Dec 28, 2007)

where do i start?

i have to start exercising regularly
i have to quit smoking
i have to get up earlier and take some time on my appearance - i've been slack with my clothes, hair and makeup and it makes me feel unfinished and drab
i have to remember that i am not fat or ugly, despite feeling it sometimes
i have to get some proper beauty sleep every night
i have to make time for a relaxing bath once a week - i used to do this and it was lovely. i've stopped doing it because i've been so busy all the time and i miss it so much

i could go on, but those are my main ones


----------



## Divinity (Dec 28, 2007)

Great thread!

For me, I need to work out consistently.  This has always been an issue because I hate going, but I really do need to take care of my body.  I did put together my work out for next week and I'm stoked to start feeling awesome again!

I need to have that time to myself in the morning too, more so to meditate and focus on what I want.

Lastly and most importantly I need to remember that I am beautiful and truly live by this.  I have found that I like to hide behind my make up and cover up all of the flaws I see.  I need to remember that make up is an enhancer to bring out my features.  Loud and all out make up is a favorite, but I think more of a natural look will be better to embrace the beauty that is me.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 28, 2007)

Great idea!


Get a breast reduction and LASIK 
Begin exercising 
Eat right...and drink more water 
Expand my makeup collection 
Get more comfortable going into MAC 
Become more skilled at applying makeup and my knowledge about makeup 
Get more sleep 
Take more time on myself. I work in a salon and makeup is my absolute favorite thing--and I don't have time to put any on! I feel like I could look a lot better sometimes 
Have more style. When i go shopping, I get cute things. But they look normal. I don't have a lot of money but I want to be able to get things that I can put together and look really cute. 
Start taking my hair vitamins again 
Do something relaxing for myself at least once every two weeks. Whether it be a pedicure, manicure, massage, facial--I need to relieve some of the stress and make myself look and feel better.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 28, 2007)

I have two goals:

Lose weight. 
Actually start wearing the MAC I keep collecting.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah...I've already got my laundry list of New Year's Resolutions, but here are the beauty-related ones:

1.  Lose weight, which leads me to the next one
2.  Run a marathon (I know it's not beauty-related, but training for it will help me accomplish numero uno)
3.  Eat more healthy foods
4.  Drink more water
5.  Do more yoga
6.  Try to only buy colors I will actually use...not just because I think they're pretty (I think that's actually going to be the hardest!!)


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 28, 2007)

Start running again. 
Have surgery and rehab from it relatively quickly so I can climb again. 
Send a V4 prior to surgery. 
Drop (seriously) about 12 lbs. (That's what the running is for.) 
Learn to love my veggies. 
Work back up to 10 overhand/10 underhand pull up sets. 
Keep growing my hair out. I want porn star hair dammit! 
Work on my flexibility. 

I'm sure I'll think of more but...meh.


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe I will drag my ass to the gym
out with the sweets (again)
cook more, eat out less
and my clothes will have to fit my MAC collection, as its grown with all of yours over the holiday!


----------



## frocher (Dec 28, 2007)

...


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_(chocolate and potato chips are not food groups)_

 
haha, but they should be!!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Actually start wearing the MAC I keep collecting._

 





  i'm right there with you sister! lord knows i have WAY too much stuff i haven't even touched yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and to this i'll add:

hoo boy where do i start!!!  


restart and *STICK* to my spinning class and yoga 
attempt not to take in anymore stray animals and keep them as pets ( we have 6 now i.e actually find homes for them) 
eat healthier 
start zumba and karate classes 
definitely cook more and eat out less 

p/s great thread jen!!


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 29, 2007)

i'd like to gain some muscle/tone weight, i'm sick of being so boney! & i'd like to stop wearing face makeup alltogether.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh My gosh so many, but here's a few:

Start exercising regularly
Eat healthier
Like others use the part of my collection that's not been touched
Not depend on others to make me feel worthy
Do at least one thing a day that makes ME feel good or proud
Start yoga or other type of relaxation/stress reducer
Not to let anyone use me as their emotional punching bag
Try my best each day to feel great and happy to be alive and say F**K YOU to anyone who tries to make me feel otherwise

Sorry, not much beauty in there, but at least I got that out of me.

By the way I really like the intro song to the "Biggest Loser" that says "what have you done today to make you feel proud" I looked it up and it is called "Proud" by Heather Small. My husband got me a new iPod Nano and that is the first song I'm going to put on it.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 29, 2007)

Start taking better care of my hair, skin & nails which includes eating a more balanced diet, drinking more water, taking vitamins and getting the approriate grooming when neccesary.

Keep track of my mascara usage.  I am going to start writing the date I first use it on a piece of tape and wrapping it around the tube so I keep to the 3-month rule.

Find more of a balance between using the bold colors I love and wearing the neutral colors that really make me look beautiful.


----------



## NaturallyME (Dec 29, 2007)

O wow 
clear up my skin (got rid of acne, now for the scars they left behind)
get my wardrobe together ( i have so many sides to my personality its hard to buy clothes that fit all of them)
Step my make up game up (im learning)
Hair vitamins( wanna grow my fro somemore before prom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
get a new job(to pay for all of this make up and clothes)



GREAT THREAD!!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Dec 29, 2007)

I started the thread last year cause I have a problem with my addiction, really. Here us my post from last year in bold:
*
I was just going over my stsh and I noticed a few things. I have a penchant for finding the same damn lipgloss and eyeshadow color. If I buy one more neutral lipcolor or bronze eyeshadow I'll go nuts. Anyway here are some resolutions I have for the new year:

1. wear more red lipstick- its so glamorous
2. wear brighter colors instead of the usual browns and golds.
3. don't break my neck get the new stuff (studio mist blush, untamed, and sundressing didnt catch on and its already at the cco's)
4. I WILL HAVE THE POWER TO RESIST BUYING ALL OF HOLIDAY 07'. I'm still one the fence about this because the value is so great. I bought intense, smoked, and warm eyes and warm is the only one that comes out on a daily basis. And ebay prices are nuts so I might have to think about this a little.
Alright thats all my resolutions. Anybody else have any?*
IMPROVEMENTS I MADE:
1. The red lipstick is still sitting there-a am such a whimp, but pure vanity lipglos has been worn a lot.
2. I have worn so many colors its crazy. I am completely fufilled when it comes to this resolution.
3. I have resisted urges and triumphed through the le collection bombardment. I will catch it in the cco, f*uck eating ramen until payday. 
4. didnt touch holiday this yr- too many similar colors from what i have and having the mini version is pointless.

Definitely made some inprovements but still have a lot way to go. Here are my 08 resolutions:
1. cut back on spending period- cant pay rent with clothes.
2. really think about my health-get in shape cause there are so many new fashion  trends i cant wear and being a 16 is a pain when finding cute clothes. 
3. use more cheeks items- i have so many lovely blushes that sit there and cause i use casino bronzer daily. 
4. accept the fact that i have enough makeup and really only need to buy the colors i am i n love with
5. use all the msf that i bought!!!

And a lot of u have some great resolutions-STICK TO THEM! lol


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 29, 2007)

Bullets look cool!

More beauty sleep 
Meditate 
Take better care of my dry scaly elbows 
Take my makeup off at night, every night 
Use my teeth whitener more regularly 
Try avocodo in my hair. Everytime I buy it to try, I end up making guacamole. 
Get that nasty blackhead out my ear, it hurts everytime I try and I quit. 
Quit hunching over at my work desk like Igor. 
Wear sunglasses that actually block rays. Just because they are pretty pink lenses doesn't mean they are qualified sunglasses Stella! 
Cut back on sugary sodas. 
Get back in the habit of taking a multivitiman 
Stop freakin over 2008 being the last year I am in my twenties. OMG 29! calm down. 
 


_NON beauty resolution_-take better care of my car. The check engine light has been on for about 3 months and I did nothing, now it hesitates at red lights and finally dies out. But it will retart once I turn the ignition over again. So at least I can move out the way.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 29, 2007)

Work on upper body strength. After yoga, I realized that's what's preventing me from more of the poses, not inflexibility 
Hot oil hair weekly. Chicago winter is brutal on my hair 
Regular (every two to three months) facials. So relaxing, and my skin looks great 
Attend yoga classes or continue some kind of practice at home 
Build a respectable wardrobe 
Finally buy a swimsuit. I haven't owned one in about 6 years! 
Keep makeup organized. I have a shelf and little boxes that seems to work. Also, keep Excel Sheet up to date


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 29, 2007)

Keep up my exercise and healthy eating habits, continue to tone my body, stop spending so much.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 30, 2007)

as for beauty related: try to work on other faces besides me and my friends


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 30, 2007)

to mantain my hair a bit better...

i always leave my roots that bit too long and always have leave my extensions in need of redoing a bit too long too.

it doesnt ever look bad but i always feel much better once there done!


----------



## baby_love (Dec 30, 2007)

-eat more than one GIANT meal a day.  I lost about 20 pounds by eating noting but one huge and sometimes not so good for you meal a day.  I want to start eating small meals throughout the day or three squares.  my eating habits are totally screwed up.
-not be as afraid to experiment with color.  I used to wear colors everyday but now I am just too chicken.  I want to start wearing blues again, but I want to make them look really amazing.  I guess just practice more.
-enroll in the local cosmetology school and stick with it so my parents will pay for the more expensive one (we have a deal, if I complete one semester at the crappy cosmo school, they will pay for me to go to a Paul Mitchell or Aveda school)
-not be so crazy about my skin...pimples are normal 


I'll edit this when I find more.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I have two goals:

Lose weight. 
Actually start wearing the MAC I keep collecting._

 
I think Stargazer said it all.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 31, 2007)

1. Start eating healthy. It's better that I start now, because I don't want to end up like my mom when I'm her age. I'm aiming to be a MILF when I'm older.
2. Get a damn job. This will help me buy all the MAC and clothes that I want.
3. Stop wearing all black. I can't help it, but black goes with everything!
4. Get smooth and glowy legs so I won't be embarrassed when I wear shorts and skirts.
5. Continue growing out my hair. It's currently at my bra strap and I want to to reach my waist. I love surprising people when I let my hair down, which isn't often.
6. Starting going to my campus' gym. It's free, so why not? Plus, I really want to tone up. I like how my body is, but it could use some toning up.
7. Take care of my nails more.
8. Most of all, stop taking the time out to cater to other people if they're not going to do it for me. I'm tired of my so-called friends who never call or invite me anywhere. I really don't give a shit now, I'm going to start thinking about myself way more now.


----------



## nunu (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are mine:
* Stop pulling my hair out.
* Eat healthier.
* Get 8 hours sleep everynight.
* Got to the gym.
* Take more care of my hair and skin.
* Drink water and cut down on my Cocacola addiction
* Stop blaming myself for other peoples mistakes.

These are all i can think of right now...


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 31, 2007)

1.work out more
2. make sure to wash my face at night when i come home partyin ( I ALWAYS fall asleep with makeup on)
3. Forget about the people who fucked me over, not once by twice.
5. Go back to school to get my masters.
4. Enjoy those happy moments!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome thread!
I'd like to: 

1.eat healthier
2.keep toning/maintaining shape
3.take my vitamins
4.dress better too, I tend to focus primarily on my makeup rather than the rest of me
5.have a more natural look
6.take better care of my skin
7.wear spf everyday! I forget sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




8.deep condition more
9.stop caring so much about other people, I've forgotten how to please myself
10.have an overall positive outlook of things and life, I've been gloomy and depressed for too long!!


all I can think of right now!


----------



## dollbaby (Dec 31, 2007)

1) get back to the gym, especially for my heart. athsma makes it hard ;(
2) grow my hair out.  I want long, stick straight, dark brown locks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) a job. i got laid off in nov '07 and it's been a struggle just to get a job
4) get straight A's in my classes 
5) eat healthier


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 2, 2008)

Take better care of my hair (using the treatments etc)
Take better care of my skin
Lose weight and tone up


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow it's time for resolutions again already... 2007 sure went by quick!

- Perfect that seemingly unattainable *flawless* look with my makeup
- Improve makeup application techniques even more
- Take even better care of my skin
- Do more tutorials - Keep em coming girls!
- Drink oceans of water
- Build more muscle
- Learn to wear/walk in high heels
- Buy more MAC. I'd be kidding myself if I made a resolution to buy less MAC.


----------



## Jeisenne (Jan 3, 2008)

So many resolutions, only 365 days in 2008 to live them out!  Here's my short list, sticking strictly to matters of beauty:

1. To go to the gym regularly.  Getting in shape will prolong my life, improve my health, and get me back to my prior hotness, which I denied for so long and didn't realize I had until I hit 30 and it was all gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus it will thin out my face and I'll own a jawline and cheekbones again wooo!
2. To be more obsessive about flossing my teeth.  Once a day is not enough!
3. To shape my eyebrows religiously.  (I get lazy about this and I'll let the yeti brows take over, but I shaped them again today and OMG... I don't hate my face as much as I usually do so if anything this is a huge boost)
4. To find a good haircut/color and stick with it.
5. To get out of my neutrals rut and get bold with color.
6. Develop a better skin regimen now that I'm in my mid 30s and starting to look like it.


----------



## user68 (Jan 3, 2008)

- Cook more and stop eating out
- Go to sleep earlier in order to wake up earlier (and have more time to do make-up)
- Utilize the gym membership to the fullest. (Go at least 3 times a week and take advantage of the free classes they offer)
- Buy more MAC but stick to the budget
- Concentrate on school (this gets hard at times with a full time job)
- Try and read at least one book a week.


----------



## pahblov (Jan 3, 2008)

I was blessed with a petite frame so I can easily let myself go and lose muscle and gain fatty fatness, and no one can really tell. Except now I feel weak and tired all the time. Since finishing high school and starting university my exercise and working out time has diminished to almost nothing. My beauty new years resolution is to start eating healthy and working out again so I can feel as beautiful as I possibly can!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 3, 2008)

- eat more healthy [no more chocolate, crisps, pizzas etc.]
- workout like i used to [almost everyday] ... lose at least 10 lbs ready for summer
- stop being so damn lazy and get up earlier
- grow my nails really long again but keep them that way
- buy more mac makeup and practice!
- remember to cleanse, tone, moisturise TWICE a day not when i feel like it
- think more positively
- pass my driving test next week
- exfoliate and moisturise my body more often
- find a hair colour that i like and finally get it done instead of being a wimp and wanting to stay blonde even though i wanna change it
- get a good job.. i really need the money!
- start buying nice clothes again, not JUST makeup
- dont bother buying sale items because it just means its out of fashion, nobody wants it and its just wasting money
- stop forgetting to pluck my brows!

and i think thats all x


----------



## Amymo (Jan 3, 2008)

Get my brows waxed monthly (at least!)
Drink more water
Use a body moisturiser more regularly
Don't leve nail varnish on for so long it goes tatty
Book more regular haircuts
Try not to use the straighteners everyday
Take our new doggy for long walks


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 3, 2008)

Beauty/Health Wise:

Buy more jojoba oil and use it to dissolve blackheads instead of picking 
Be more aware of changes in my skin 
Use my SPF foundation everyday, not just when I feel like it 
Eat more vegetables, just because you couldn't eat them before doesn't mean you can't eat them now! 
Workout more, I need to so badly! 
Try to incorporate some yoga that won't harm my knee 
Work on getting my knee up to it's full strength, don't put it into situations that will hurt it again 
Figure out a style for my hair that is easy and actually complements my face 
Keep up the good work with my nails (last year's resolution that I actually kept!) 
Be better about taking my vitamins 
The rest of my life:

Keep up my finances, look into getting financial software 
Keep my computer organized, free from viruses, and maybe try out a new OS 
Figure out my summer job and my financial situation for next year 

I'm already working on most of these, I just want to stay on top of them!


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Get really toned abs through exercise--I have lost all the baby weight but I am still quite flabby in my mid-section.

2. Lessen my carb intake!

3. Take care of my skin more.

4. Always wear products with SPF during the day.

5. Read more books....I find that reading works out my mind.

6. Focus on other things besides make-up lol.  I have to cut it down a bit before it becomes a full blown addiction.

7. Always go out with super nice hair! Last year I always went out with a ponytail cos it was the most convenient thing for me to do. Now I want to always look like good whenever I go out.

8. Avoid all vices like smoking and drinking! Last year I was forced to quit smoking due to my pregnancy, and now I resolve to continue my path towards a smoke-free life! 

9. Always count my blessings! Last year I always bitched about the stuff I didn't have that I lost all sense of appreciation for the things that were right in front of me.  

10. Always be positive! I find that a positive outlook attracts all things good.  And makes life less stressful.  I say don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ 
- Learn to wear/walk in high heels_

 
Yes I should do this to0! I love 3-inch++ heels but can't last more than 30 mins in them.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are a few of my beauty goals for 2008:

-Take better care of my skin.  I can see all of the stress in my life taking its toll on my skin and it is not looking pretty.
-Wear my hair down more.  My hair is long and looks good when down but it takes such an effort to get it to look just right.  A ponytail is just so much easier.
-To buy only the makeup that I need (which is none).  After tallying up my MAC purchases this year for myself and for the weddings I have done I have spent SOOOOOO much more than I thought.
-To drink more water and learn more about organic foods and vitamins.
-To start running again and to keep sticking with Weight Watchers.  I am down 8 lbs so far!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_7. Always go out with super nice hair! Last year I always went out with a ponytail cos it was the most convenient thing for me to do. Now I want to always look like good whenever I go out._

 
I should do this too. I've got long hair, and I refuse to cut it off, but most of the time it's in a ponytail and bobby pins. *sigh*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Yes I should do this to0! I love 3-inch++ heels but can't last more than 30 mins in them._

 
I need to retrain myself to walk in heels. I've had 2 high ankle sprains less than six months apart and lost that ability. I have to work back up to it. I love heels.  I just stand better in them. :/


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to add:

STOP PICKING AT MY FACE. 


I should probably get rid of my giant lighted magnifying mirror if I ever hope to accomplish that.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 5, 2008)

- keep up the good work with my nails
- grow my hair longerrrrr
- start wearing a bit more of bright colours again
- go back to doing spinning so i can go back to 58kgs
- eat more fruit/drink more water
- start using self tanner (more like, learn how to LOL)


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh goodness, where to begin!

-Stop eating junk
-Get toned! I can use the workouts in magazines, I can go for walks... this doesn't have to be debt-inducing.
-Collect more makeup
-Take better care of my skin.
-Shower at night, even if it's 11:00 and you're really tired. This has to be done because this way you save time in the morning from the shower but also the additional blow-drying time.
-Go out with friends more.
-Don't dye hair at all. I'll just have to redo it! I'm too lazy for this.

I'll add more when I think of them.


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm going to try to make my looks for school a little less...bold...


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 6, 2008)

Good thread, gives me a chance to think about my resolutions.


stick to a strict regime at the gym. I got side tracked too many times last year and it's a pain to build up strength and endurance every time. 
portion my meals - I'm good during weekdays but terrible on the weekends. 
get better sleeping habits. 
moisturize moisturize moisturize. Not just the face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




work on getting a styled haircut. I've had the straight hair for years, its time for a more polished look. 
put more effort into styling my outfits. 
use/wear the makeup, jewelry, new clothes that I purchased!


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jan 6, 2008)

I need to start taking better care of my damn skin. I can pile all the makeup I want on my face, but if you have bad skin, it doesn't matter. At the end of the day you still have bad skin.

I also need to treat my hair better. It's been totally destroyed since I was about 12 and had a mohawk. Hairspraying that thing up every day, plus all the bleaching I've done to my hair... then after I got rid of the mohawk, flat-ironing it every single day. It's a lot better now, but there are still patches of it that feel rather like straw.


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay, here are mine:

° Get a haircut more often, at least twice a year and _not_ ones every two years.
° Lose the 15 pounds I gained the last 12 or so months.
° Actually finish up a jar/tube/bottle of moisturizer before buying a new one, so that I don't have a million jars and bottles laying all over my bed- and bathroom. 
° Only buy make-up I know I will use and finish up, not because it's hyped on a forum or in a magazine. 
° Save up for LASIK, since my eyeside is really bad and I'm sick of wearing contacts and glasses.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine are...

-Take better care of my hair, skin and nails (general maintenance)
-Pamper myself more because I'm worth it
-Actually wear make up more often
-Gain some weight and continue regularly working out
-Stop wasting money on bags!


----------

